# 1983 Nissan Fuse panel label



## JoeMama (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone have (or know) the fuse layout for the '83 pickup?
The fuse amps don't match the "layout" in the Haynes manual (probably too generic).
From front of truck to rear, the fuses are:
20
15
15
10
20
20
10
15
15
15
15
15
15
10
and under all that, in a horizontal position is another 15 amp.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------

